# Alternative sporting services????



## charlietucker (Aug 31, 2012)

Hey everyone, put an order in about 1 month ago for limbs, string, and sight at alt services. Told me to wait 7-10 days for processing, still waiting 1 month later. Emailed them and they said they were waiting on the W+W limbs and they couldnt get any info from SF/W+W. Its a great deal so the wait is almost bearable. Im still looking on classifieds for intermediate limbs but nothing yet.
Question? Anybody else have issues with alt services or is any one hearing about problems getting limb info/delivery dates from W+W/SF.
Thanks.


----------



## vabowdog (Dec 13, 2007)

I placed an order for a Spigarelli BB riser,limbs,button and string....I was told the riser was 2-4 weeks out and waited 11-1/2 weeks and it never showed...once I pressured them they admitted they had a Spig Vision in stock that they could sell me at a reduced cost...once I asked them why wasn't I told this 5 weeks ago they never gave a good answer so I cancelled my order.

7 weeks passed I emailed to ask if the riser was in stock or one similar and they sent an email back that said"didn't you just cancel an order for a special order riser??I said yes because I was tired of waiting....they then said they would not sell to me!!!

I'm not a big fan of them or their service.

Dewayne


----------



## goodfornothing (Oct 21, 2012)

I ordered something from them about 3-4 weeks ago. Took two weeks for everything to come in, no problems whatsoever because the riser I got was not a special order. 

You have to keep in mind that they are a UK supplier and special order items tend to be harder for them get in. I also heard that's it's a very small staff running the store, so chances are they can be held up. 11 and a half weeks is a pretty long wait, but that just seems too long of a time frame for you not to email them.


----------



## Chris RL (Oct 30, 2011)

+1 for goodfornothing
I order regularly from them and haven't had anything go beyond 3 weeks to Los Angeles, unless an item were backordered (and listed as such before I placed my orders, or checked on my orders, which I do often). I usually order everything I need on a Thursday evening and they regularly (I mean maybe an order a month, average) deliver faster to me than Lancaster. Again, I think delivery times pretty much depend on what's in stock at the moment.


----------



## vabowdog (Dec 13, 2007)

I did email them after 3 weeks to keep in touch.... They always replied back...but couldn't get the riser and to my knowledge it still has not come in.

Dewayne


----------



## AdAstraAirow (Aug 22, 2011)

I have used Atlernative Services on three occasions and the transactions, although not fast, have been professional and accurate.

Your issues may have occurred primarily as a result of Spigarelli's internal company issues. For the last two years at least, Spigarelli has developed the reputation with its distributors of sporadic maufacturing schedules, late or missed delivery times, and unpredictable order accuracy. With my contacts with Lancaster Archery, they had little confidence in completing special orders with Spigarelli. To my knowledge, they have received from Italy three barebow Spig risers in the last couple of months, and all the other models are listed as "backordered"

Mark


----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

vabowdog said:


> I placed an order for a Spigarelli BB riser,limbs,button and string....I was told the riser was 2-4 weeks out and waited 11-1/2 weeks and it never showed...once I pressured them they admitted they had a Spig Vision in stock that they could sell me at a reduced cost...once I asked them why wasn't I told this 5 weeks ago they never gave a good answer so I cancelled my order.
> 
> 7 weeks passed I emailed to ask if the riser was in stock or one similar and they sent an email back that said"didn't you just cancel an order for a special order riser??I said yes because I was tired of waiting....they then said they would not sell to me!!!
> 
> ...





vabowdog said:


> I did email them after 3 weeks to keep in touch.... They always replied back...but couldn't get the riser and to my knowledge it still has not come in.
> 
> Dewayne


Sounds like reasonable responses from the vendor. I probably would be hesitant to continue to do business with someone that places special orders, and cancels them after being offered a deal in what sounded like an attempt to help you out, and follow up later with a second request similar to the first. 

I have placed several orders with Alternative with no problems. Some took a few weeks to get but everything was always in stock when I ordered. It's always hard for a vendor when the MFG is not able to keep up with orders. Just about every retailer is having a hard time getting inventory. Almost every order I place with Lancaster has had a few items backordered. I still have 4 "open" or incomplete orders from over the past 3 months.. Lancaster has had to update their website with new "expected ship dates" several times. The uptick in interest in archery while great for the industry, has caught everyone by surprise and if I were a MFG I would try to ramp up however I can also see them being cautious. If the blip is just a temporary one, the expense of tooling up for higher production could be a huge loss in the future.

How anyone approaches a vendor will often change the attitude of the seller. If you ask politely and with understanding it's often not in their control, they would probably be very willing to work with you. They know it's frustrating when items are not available, they they have the same problems and probably a lot more than just your one order. 

Like most of the responders here, No problem with either Alt or Lancaster. It appears every mfg and vendor are scrambling to catch up. Even the entry level bows like Ragim are very slow in arriving and lots of limb weights are backordered. My last order of these were held up due to a lack of strings available. Of course I was able to build my own strings so I asked them to ship without stings. The vendor was happy to be able to help us out in this way.. The strings followed about 4 weeks later..


----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

charlietucker said:


> Hey everyone, put an order in about 1 month ago for limbs, string, and sight at alt services. Told me to wait 7-10 days for processing, still waiting 1 month later. Emailed them and they said they were waiting on the W+W limbs and they couldnt get any info from SF/W+W. Its a great deal so the wait is almost bearable. Im still looking on classifieds for intermediate limbs but nothing yet.
> Question? Anybody else have issues with alt services or is any one hearing about problems getting limb info/delivery dates from W+W/SF.
> Thanks.


San Diego is an area with lots of OR shooters, have you checked some of the local shops for limbs that would work?
Also you have not listed anywhere what kind of limbs you are looking for and in what price range.


----------



## vabowdog (Dec 13, 2007)

I don't totally blame my issues on Alt. services...I know if Spig would have Coe thru with the riser they would have shipped....they offered me to cancel the order after it had been delayed by Spig the 4 th time...so I did..


Limbs was never the issues LAS has limbs as does many others new and used....I needed the riser which no one had in stock and yes I did place several ads looking,begging for a Barebow riser.at least 3 different sites for 2-3 weeks with no response.


I tried....

Dewayne


----------



## davemmevad (Apr 11, 2012)

I've dealt with them on multiple occasions, and everything went great.


----------



## jtremolo (Feb 11, 2009)

I have ordered from them on multiple occasions including special orders and have never had any problems with them.


----------



## Chris RL (Oct 30, 2011)

Placed an order yesterday after checking that they had everything in stock. 
Just received an email saying "your order despatched", with tracking number.
This is a typical transaction for me.
C


----------



## deeeejc (Mar 19, 2011)

I have made at least a dozen orders with them over the past 3 years and I have never had any issues. You have to be patient, but they always followed through. 

djc


----------



## tracker381 (Oct 19, 2003)

I just had my first order from them come in and had a very positive experience. The only trouble I had was not knowing that the invoice with cost of items would be displayed on the outside of the box. That makes it pretty hard to sneak anything past the wife......oh for Christmas gifts.....of course....lol.


----------



## vabowdog (Dec 13, 2007)

Well I'm glad EVERYBODY has had a positive experience with these guys...unfortunately I will never get the opportunity....OH well...I don't feel that I've made a poor choice....I stand behind what I did and would do it again if my order was 11-1/2 weeks late.

I hold no hard feelings toward these guys and glad they have such great service for everyone else...I guess I'm just the bad egg...


Dewayne Martin


----------



## Chris RL (Oct 30, 2011)

Received my stuff Dec 11th. That's inside a week, and for me, that's fairly typical.
("fairly" because I never really counted days before, but it seems that everything I've ordered thus far has come in at around a week to 10 days after order).
C


----------



## charlietucker (Aug 31, 2012)

Update: I have emailed them and they do apoligize for the delay, not their fault, nobody is getting limbs right now. They did offer to upgrade me to some better limbs for no extra charge but they are also waiting on those to come in. I think they have been professional, I just wish they had told me we would be looking at 6-7 weeks, not 7-10 days as implied.


----------



## Bob Furman (May 16, 2012)

Don't feel bad, I waited for over 3 months to get a pair of F7 limbs from LAS.


----------



## Chris RL (Oct 30, 2011)

Yeah, my trick usually is - email the before placing the order, just to make sure they have what I want in stock...
C


----------



## vabowdog (Dec 13, 2007)

Right now I don't think anything is in stock anywhere...


Dewayne


----------

